# Tastatur für SIMATIC PG740



## Mars (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich suche für das PG740 eine Tastatur, die o.k. ist. Kann gebraucht oder neu sein. Soll aber kein Vermögen kosten. Kennt jemand Anbieter, die solche Tastaturen zu humanen Preisen vertreiben?


----------



## SPS Markus (7 Dezember 2005)

geht deine nicht mehr?
Lass sie reparieren z.B hier http://www.eichler-gmbh.de/
Was es kostet kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, must einfach mal dort anrufen.

Markus


----------



## Mars (11 Dezember 2005)

*Tastatur*

Danke Markus, habe schon mal bei eichler nachgefragt. Andere Firmen gibt es aber nicht, die Tastaturen (kostengünstiger) reparieren?


----------



## Mars (11 Dezember 2005)

*Tastatur*

Danke Markus, habe schon mal bei eichler nachgefragt. Andere Firmen gibt es aber nicht, die Tastaturen (kostengünstiger) reparieren?


----------



## Mars (11 Dezember 2005)

*Tastatur*

Danke Markus, habe schon mal bei eichler nachgefragt. Andere Firmen gibt es aber nicht, die Tastaturen (kostengünstiger) reparieren?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

Der Schock über den Preis war anscheinend ziemlich groß !! Ha,ha


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Tastatur*



			
				Mars schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Markus, habe schon mal bei eichler nachgefragt. Andere Firmen gibt es aber nicht, die Tastaturen (kostengünstiger) reparieren?



Hallo,

keine Ahnung über Preise, haben aber schon aml hier geworben:

http://www.rsd-electronic.com/

Fragen kostet ja (meistens) nichts.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

